# Push Pole



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay does any body have a good lead on a resonable push pole , or know of a used 1 about 18' 
thanks
mac :question:


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

TFO Mangrove - you can get the complete pole for under $300.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-4987-tfomangrove-push-poles.aspx

And here is the instructions on how to put it together:

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/mangrove-pushpole.html

I am on my second and love it for the price. Very light, more than sturdy enough, and it doesn't break the bank. I do recommend making sure that the grain goes all one direction when you put it together - PM me if you get one and have questions. I've put two together and learned from it each time.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks to all got hooked up with a stiffy from another 2 cooler great site


----------

